#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Requirements to Study in Australia - Documents required to study in Australia

## nitika.arora

*Required Documents*

If you want to study in Australia, you will need to prepare TWO (2) different packages of documents:

1. For Study
To send to us so that we can apply to the University/college/high school/language center in Australia where you wish to study

2. For Visa
To send to the closest Australian High Commission to apply for your student visa.

*1. Your CHECKLIST for documents required for STUDY*

In order for us to submit your application, we require OFFICIALLY CERTIFIED COPIES of documents. Your Study in Australia counselor will tell you EXACTLY which documents YOU must submit. They MAY include:-Completed application formThe ID page(s) of your passport showing your personal details and passport number*Academic record(s) for at least the most recent 2-3 years of stud*y - i.e. list of subjects and results for entire course(s).*Award certificate for the above course(s)* - i.e. the piece of paper you hang on the wall to show you have completed the course.*Evidence of English Language Proficiency* - IELTS score (The need for IELTS score depends on your study history, study plans and the passport you hold).*Work Experience* - References from employers (full-time positions) These should be on company letterhead, and show the period you were employed, position, responsibilities, and how well you performed.A detailed C.V. or resume showing your contact details, study, work etc. This is required if you are seeking entry to college or university. If you do not know how to write a resume, our counselors can send you a sample format.A Bank Draft for the application fee, made out to the institution where you wish to study (our counselors will tell you if, or, how much you need to pay)any other documents which support you study application.
*2. Your CHECKLIST of documents required for the STUDENT VISA*

The documents which the Immigration Department require depend on:

Your passport.Your study plans in Australia.If you are applying for a Student Visa Inside Australia or from outside Australia.





  Similar Threads: Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students Study in Australia VISA Requirements - VISA Requirements for Australia...

----------

